# New Member! Pellet Gun Advice



## tgalf (Dec 2, 2006)

I would like to know if either of these two air pistols are worthy of killing a squirrel at close range (typical about 10-15 meters ). My choices based on basic internet research as a novice (beginner). I would also use it for other smaller rodents but the grey squirrel is the largest target.

The Crosman 1377C and the RWS 5G Diana. I saw them at a website retailer that advertised them as pest control pistols. Both are the most powerful I could find (600fps and 700fps).

If I have to I can select one of many suitable .177 cal rifles. My first choice is a pistol. The 1377C has some nice accessories and the 5G is a more powerful gun.

The website clearly states that air pistols are only good for such game at close range. But since they are listed I wanted to back up a potential purchase with this great and emotional forum before I buy.

Thanks- tgalf


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Both guns should work at that range. Just make sure you shoot alot before you try it on any game. Try the gamo raptor pellets in what pistol you choose that will make you fps jump up a lil but im not sure accurate wise. Another thing you might want to do is by a red dot scope(like maybe the one at walmart for 12$) 
I havent used pistols myself buy many rifles, Hope this helps

Brower :sniper:


----------



## tgalf (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks.
I am thinking the Crosman 1377c with the red dot scope. I will check about the pellets since I dont want to risk any longevity of the pump.

Thanks again, 
Tgalf


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

It all depends on how much you want to spend .Go to airgundepot.com.They have just about any thing you want .Bemin and Gamo are your better guns .They have from your basic gun s to your high powered air riffles. I just bought a Gamo Elite and I love it ,its accurate and fast.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

whatever you do, don't get fooled into buying a cheap chinese brand. I did and it won't shoot worth uke:


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeh did'nt want to buy anything but a german gun like a bemin ,my uncle has one he bought it about 1976 and its killed more animals than most people see in there life time. It has made some good eating for dinner. Ah getting off the subject. But I bought a Gamo I liked the craftmanship and the price .Believe me I looked for 6 weeks before I made a choice to buy the Elite ,I really wanted the Extreme but could'nt justify the extra cost .But your right the chinese guns look like junk,can't imagine what they shoot like.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Da killing machine, he's asking about a pistol, not a rifle.

Tgalf, I would go with the RWS Diana if you must have a powerful pistol right out of the box.

But, if you go to Crosman's web site and use their gun builder, you can make a great little squirrel gun.

Here's the site: http://www.crosman.com/site/custom_store

The real difference is the power plant. The Diana is a break-barrel, and the Crosman is a CO2-powered pistol. Two downsides of CO2 is that if you don't have any CO2 cartridges, you can't shoot, and in cold weather, CO2 doesn't give as much power as when it's warmer. The upside is that there is almost no recoil or bounce at all as opposed to spring-piston break-barrels, which usually have a bit of 'kick'. It's up to you, just pick what you'd be comfortable with.

:sniper:


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't shoot air pistol much sorry[/quote]


----------

